# Your Planesona?



## Trebor (Mar 3, 2011)

hey guys, I've just had a wild idea......what is your Planesona? meaning if you could be an airplane...ANY kind of airplane...whether it be past or present, military or civilian?

me....gosh do you even have to ask?:

Lockheed 049 Constellation in TWA silverbird colors <333333


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup....this about sums me up


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO, Nice!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL nice one!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool question, really...

For me, it would be the Me262 A/1a

Seems like we share alot of similarities:
Faster than most contemporaries (I set track records in school)
Doesn't travel long distances
Not seen in large groups
And the fights are short and brutal...lol


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2011)

What I would like to be.





What I would most likely be.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 26, 2011)

ahh, the good old cub <3


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd need a plane that:
1. - is short and round.
2. Belches smoke constantly.
3. Always end up at the mechanic's.
4. Crashes occassionally.
5. Can take some punishment and still fly.
6. But still end up being okay in the end, no matter what you throw at it.
7. And hates getting painted.
Any ideas, guys?


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 26, 2011)

BikerBabe; how about Kawasaki Hien Ki-61-II Otsu or Nakajima Shoki Ki-44-III? 

Both.... 
had maintenance for combat pilot damage which they could take (Shoki pilots were sometimes instructed to come back with bullet holes or damage in/on them or face Court Martial for cowardice),
didn't always have paint or shed their paint,
had higher landing speeds than normal IJA A/C for landing causing some crashes,
had engines smoked at higher power settings,
when known flown by their pilots were to say dabour dieli to their planes.

Sorry my Danish is phonetically spelt as I only know a few words but I once embarrisingly got cusine mixed up with another similar sounding 'c' word (which I hadn't learned in my own language at the time) and mistakenly thought I was saying 'Your my cousin!' to her and her brother in the road alongside the Kopenhaven Museum. No wonder she looked flushed/embarrised while chuckling. 
My step dad is Danish, but only been once to Kopenhaven; as well as to Aalaborg? southern very old historically important city, near to the Jutland coast by the big suspension bridge to Kopenhaven, around the by the Castle Museum, the Mermaid and the excellent Tivoli Gardens/Park in 1995. 

Myself, mmm....
a Hawker Kestral
Small in body,
British,
Short flying time - needs to work on stamina/cut down on smokes
Stubborn - can put up a fight if it really needs be,
Can VTOL - can be gaseous (hehe),
Likes to think it punches above its weight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi razor1uk, and thanks for the suggestions, but I think I found something that'll fit me nicely. 






Air Greenland's Canso Catalina in the 60's. 

http://50.airgreenland.dk/canso_catalina/&new_language=9


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 26, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Hmmm, I'd need a plane that:
> 1. - is short and round.
> 2. Belches smoke constantly.
> 3. Always end up at the mechanic's.
> ...



.....and classic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2011)

I was thinking about the Ba.88 up until you mentioned it needed to fly


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## treyzx10r (Apr 26, 2011)

Being mostly grey on top, heavily armed, comes in fast and does its best afterdark


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Florence (Apr 27, 2011)

Just not up to speed.


----------



## phatzo (Apr 28, 2011)

B-239


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2011)

Need to think about this one.....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2011)

Think about it? I would have thought it was obvious old chap - KC135 (Guinness) Tanker .........


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2011)

...Or Grumman Avenger (Flying beer barrel!) 

Mine? Buggered if I know, depends on my mood and how tired I am...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think we all know Terry's. Feisty, will stand up for anything, a bit *wild* at the pub...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2011)

Grrr !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2011)

I was thinking more of a Black Cat Catalina myself, I'm not that fast, can go for ages, and do my best work after dark....


----------

